# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Bang

## ezzie

Hoi,

Ik ben nu 2 en halve week helemaal zonder citalopram. Ik ben van 30 mg naar 20 gegaan voor 6 weken, daarna naar 10 na 6 weken en daarna naar 6 weken naar 0. Eerst week was ik erg duizelig maar dat is nu over. Alleen ik voel me nu heel erg down. Ik woon op het moment bij mijn vriend in Ierland..alleen heb besloten dat ik studie weer wil afmaken dus ga in januari weer terug naar huis. Maar ik voel me zo down, ik ben bang dat ik hem kwijt raak, ik moet heel vaak huilen en word echt een beetje gek om de kleinste dingen. Ik ben bang zodra ik in nederland ben dat hij opgelucht is dat zn lastige vriendin weg is. Er zijn dus wel een paar redenen waarom ik me even niet zo super voel maar dit voelt best eng. Als ik buiten loop bijvoorbeeld dan lijk ik apart van de rest. Iedereen lijkt zoveel beter en ik ben gewoon helemaal niks. sorry ik ben een beetje onduidelijk. Maar mijn vriend gelooft erin dat ik me zo voel doordat ik gestopt ben met anti depressiva (2 jaar geslikt) en dat dit gewoon bijwerkingen van het stoppen zijn. Mijn vraag is of iemand een idee heeft of dit zou kunnen? Dat ik me zo rot voel doordat mijn lichaam nog steeds moet wennen. Mijn vriend zegt dat het raar zou zijn om weer te slikken alleen om de bijwerkingen tegen te gaan. Kan ik me echt zo rot voelen omdat ik gestopt ben? en dat betekend dus dat dat vanzelf weer over gaat? of is dit gewoon hoe ik werkelijk ben. ik kon me echt heel happy voelen maar ik voel me nu zo rot ik ben zo bang dat ik alles verpest doordat ik me niet goed voel. sorry dat het zo onduidelijk is. Ik wou gewoon dat ik wist of dit tijdelijk is omdat het een bijverschijnsel van hert stoppen is of dat dit gewoon ik is.

ik zou het echt heel fijn vinden om reactie te krijgen.
thnx

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Ezzie, ik kan je gerust stellen. De verschijnselen die jij opnoemt zijn allemaal afkomstig van het afkikken van de medicijnen die je slikte. Dit kan nog wel even duren, maar het gaat weg Ezzie. Geloof in je lieve vriend hij heeft gelijk, het gaat over, maar heb geduld. Dat je bang bent kan ik begrijpen, maar zoals ik lees is jouw vriend ook degene die jouw steunt door te zeggen je zal wel gek zijn om ze weer te gaan slikken alleen om de bijwerkingen tegen te gaan. Het gaat over echt, je voelt je nu super ellendig, boos, verdrietig, machteloos, etc. Blijf volhouden meis, geloof me dit zijn zoals ik lees bijwerkingen, ik herken het heel goed. Bij de 1 zijn de afkickverschijnselen na 2 weken weg en bij de ander duurt het bv 2 maanden. Hoop dat je wat aan dit antwoord hebt, met een groet Chicka

----------


## ezzie

Heel erg bedankt voor je reactie chicka ben ik heel erg blij mee!
groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hoi Ezzie,

Zoals al eerder geschreven, je lichaam moet echt wennen om zonder de citalopram weer normaal te functioneren.
Zoals ik uit je verhaal begrijpt heb je weinig zelfvertrouwen. Misschien dat je hier aan ook zou kunnen gaan werken als je weer gaat studeren.

----------


## ezzie

Hoi,

ik ben nu anderhalve maand helemaal gestopt maar ik kan echt zo weinig hebben. als er iets klein gebeurds krijg ik al bijna soort van paniek aanval en sta vaak depri op. Mijn vriend denkt nog steeds dat mijn lichaam gewoon moet wennen zonder de anti depri en dat ik door moet zetten. Ik wil ook het liefst doorzetten en niet mn hele leven medicatie nemen, ik ben 23!aan de andere kant ben ik zo bang dat ik dingen kapot maak, bv relatie met mn vriend. Denken jullie dat dit echt nog soort van afkickverschijnselen zijn?
alvast bedankt Esther

----------


## sportbillie

Ik slik het nu al sinds november denk ik. Ik voel me prima en happy. Liep al enkele maanden bij maatschappelijk werkster. Het gaat nu zo goed dat ze mijn dossier reeds heeft afgesloten. Ik wil eigenlijk ook gaan stoppen met citalopram. Ik snap dat ik moet afbouwen. Maar heb geen zin in een geestelijke terugval. Wat staat me toch allemaal te wachten? Wat kan ik doen om te voorkomen dat ik down word? Van het afkicken wordt ik bang.

----------


## sportbillie

voel ik me zo goed door het medicijn of door mezelf?
Hoe kom ik daar achter?

----------


## ezzie

hoi sportbillie,

Ik denk dat je blij moet zijn met hoe je je nu voelt en nog niet te veel moet nadenken over afbouwen. Je slikt het nog maar een paar maandjes. Verder denk ik ook niet dat het helpt als je verhalen over afbouwen gaat lezen nu, bij iedereen werkt het anders. En als je eraan toe bent dan voel je dat vanzelf wel denk ik en ga je dat in overleg met iemand doen.
met mij is het een uitzondering, ik zit in engeland en mijn dokter hier niet vandaar dat ik ervaring vraag aan mensen die gestopt zijn

----------


## sportbillie

Bedankt. Ik voel me steeds beter en happy. Volgens de arts moet ik nog ff blijven slikken en over een paar maandjes mag ik afbouwen. Ik ga ervan uit dat er geen problemen zullen zijn. Ik denk dat mijn gevoel vanuit mezelf komt en niet van 1x dd een pilletje. En anders heb ik genoeg andere (positieve) zaken om me druk over te maken.

----------

